# Ideas?



## mingoman64 (Dec 28, 2021)

Found this a few days ago and I've no clue how it was used. Its not like the bail top lids, but I'm guessing used a rubber seal.
Anyone know?









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Dec 28, 2021)

It is a lid for a Mason jar that used a metal screw band to hold it in place. There would have been a rubber gasket for a seal.  It may have been for a product jar or home canning. It was  made by the Jeanette Glass Co, of Jeanette Pa. some time after 1915 according to my book.


----------



## mingoman64 (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 29, 2021)

The Jeannette Mason jars were made in the 1940s, and only in quart size.  These glass inserts & metal screw bands were used primarily during WWII to conserve metals.


----------



## mingoman64 (Dec 29, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> The Jeannette Mason jars were made in the 1940s, and only in quart size. These glass inserts & metal screw bands were used primarily during WWII to conserve metals.


Now if I can only dig an intact jar to match it. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------

